# I busted out laughing!



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

270925290931

This Ebay item is unbelievable. Its the funniest one I have seen! I don't know how to post a link but feel free if you'd like.

I am going back for another laugh!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Jim Norton said:


> 270925290931
> 
> This Ebay item is unbelievable. Its the funniest one I have seen! I don't know how to post a link but feel free if you'd like.
> 
> ...



Jim, in the address bar of the auction, right click on the address then click copy.

Come back here and hit control key and V. That will post a link.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I think this might be it...........http://www.ebay.com/itm/27092529093.../sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=270925290931&_rdc=1
>Tom<


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Super Coupe said:


> I think this might be it...........http://www.ebay.com/itm/270925290931?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D270925290931%26_rdc%3D1
> >Tom<



Yup, that cat has been trying to peddle that car for weeks now.

Mayhaps he should have listed it as the rare European 
bobbed version with invisible wing? Ultra light racing weight!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

or list it as a super rare proto type car.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

*I thought I had seen everything....*

Trying to decide if the seller is a:

1. unethical bastage 

2. dishonest crook

3. the worst kind of nasty ebay scam artist

4. model citizen and upstanding member of the slot car community displaying an enlightened and motivated brand of entrepreneurship - it's worth $99.99 to somebody, right? 

5. just an average guy trolling for morons

Can't say he didn't correctly identify the car, even without all the parts.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

He (or someone else) turned that Porsche into a white Batmobile........:freak:

I'm thinking this guy is a flea-market seller......He has all kinds of stuff up for bid.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Want an even bigger laugh? Check out the SPECS box above the item description. I'll bet you didn't know Motorola made slot cars.

Joe


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*Someone needs some edu-Mcation....*

Check out his other listings for ultra-rare Mcerrari, Mcadow, and Mcola bodies, too!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

He has had offers????

Isn't that even more funnier???

The mostest?


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Notice, he described it as a Porsche Slot Race Car *"Rare"*. He didn't say it was *"well done"*.

I must have some hundred dolla slot cars in my junk bin too!

john


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

917-10 custom chop job. :lol:

__________________


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

It's gotta be rare! There certainly isn't another one like it:freak:

-Paul


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Jeez guys,

This is a sooooooper rare version.

I think it's fairly obvious that the car in question is actually a 510 version that went down the 917 K (short tail) assembly line backwards.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Come on now, it is ONE of a KIND.:hat:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Jeez guys,
> 
> This is a sooooooper rare version.
> 
> I think it's fairly obvious that the car in question is actually a 510 version that went down the 917 K (short tail) assembly line backwards.


Jebus, Bill!

That is too funny by half! My sides hurt from laughing so hard!


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

A rebel without a clue. He is describing the camera used to take the picture in the specs. He peddles quite a bit on EBAY but he doesn`t know dinky about slots. However as stated it is very rare.:hat::drunk::freak:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

I just made a *REALLY* low ball offer, just to see what he responds with


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I think it's a rare Mattel prototype. Looks like something they would come up with.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Miight that be one of those supper doppler lopper cars with the ice sickers coming out of the back???


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Guy's this is priced at $100 due to the on-board 8-MP camera. This is the rare Asian version.


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

Well atl east he offered free shipping:freak:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Always ask for the CARFAX...:tongue:


----------

